# my new Newera sourced, TH1 blue pearl R32 GTR Vspec! only 45000km!!



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

the wait is finally over! ive been searching hi and low for along time for my ideal R32 GTR, after many months of scouting daily on the classifieds on a number of sites in the uk, and with the kind help and advice from Andy H, it was clear my search had to go further afield (japan) for what i was after and if i wanted it before the summer!
after having my arm twisted by matty32 :nervous:, i took the plunge and asked for newera (miguel) to source me a lovely GTR.
even tho ive owned imports (mr2s), ive never had one sourced directly and been the first uk owner. so this is a new experience.
it was a daunting for sure, but after 6/7weeks with them they came across this example!
i did originally ask for grey only examples (being picky), but when this popped up miguel was sure id like it, and given its condition, mileage and being a Vspec to boot i was sold!!

it did originally have volk wheels, but miguel discovered they were the wrong offset and fitment (they were staggered i think), so kindly offered to swap the wheels and made a few suggestions, and we went with the Enkei RPF1s! (18x9.5 et15), which i think look great. so thanks to him for being honest and offering to change the wheels to a more suitable fitment on a GTR.

anyway, its still in japan, so will be a couple of months if not more until im likely to see it, but i wanted to share these pics as im delighted.
not only did i get these pics only a few hours ago, but i sold my 400hp mr2 turbo yesterday as well, so everythings falling into place! :thumbsup:

brief spec, march 93 vspec, TH1 blue pearl, 47000km.
HKS ic, hardpipes, oil cooler, clutch, boost controller, filters, rear cage
nismo downpipe, 
exhaust (im not sure on make/model?)
tein coilovers
enkei RPF1s
recaro speeds, greddy gauges
nismo front bumper, rear spoiler bar thing
tomie rear light covers

thats all i know for now, ill get the full spec soon

:smokin:


----------



## dragerboy (May 15, 2003)

Very nice mate looks very clean. Loving the wheels and the colour but really like the cage too.


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

very nice man, lovin the velvet blue, congrats


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

Well done Jimmy, a wise decision, looks really great. Mine was from New Era a few years ago and still gets admired.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

It's a lovely GT-R (V-Spec). HKS Kansai cage isn't to everyone's taste, but it adds purposefulness to a great package, in addition to rigidity and safety. Mileage is actually closer to 47,000km & we have the original speedo exchanged at just over 1,200km in the old style Nismo box that came with the documents. 

Glad to see you're chuffed with it mate, I had no doubt you would be. If you had been looking for something this nice in the UK, I think the search would have been a long, long time. 

Will upload details & spec to our site shortly. 
Glad you've sold the MR2, even though it was such a nice one. This is better. :thumbsup:


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

Arh yes sorry I forgot about the old speedo, 47km ish it is.

Now to clean the garage full of mr2 parts and make way for this beauty .


----------



## endo (Jul 11, 2007)

lovely, and its in the best color too :thumbsup:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Although the grey is a fantastic colour, this shade of dark blue makes for a refreshing change. Really looks like a lovely example and in line with Newera's fantastic ability to source the finest examples around.

You must be super chuffed. 

Well done Team Newera!


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

I love that! Nice choice.


----------



## mike101 (Feb 10, 2006)

That looks amazing! What grade was it?


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Nice find!!!


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Great colour, nice clean car there 
Mikey


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

It's a stunning car

Don't change anything just add more goodness

Hehe

Love the Tomei rear light covers


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Good choice of wheel sir. Was my 2nd choice after my current Volks. Now comes the hard part - waiting


----------



## roki_86 (Oct 24, 2010)

One of the best r32 that I ever seen

Congratulation mate. Amazing Car


----------



## blitzman (Mar 14, 2006)

That's a cracking R32.
Great spec with loads of goodies.
The great colour just tops it.:thumbsup:


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Best colour (imho), great set of wheels! 

No rubbish body kit - just perfect.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Yeah, I do love Enkei RP-F1's too... Glad a bit of nudging in favour of these worked out, size & design sit perfectly with this car & deep blue colour.


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

wow!!!
I love this car!!!


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Lovely car :thumbsup:


----------



## Vihis (Jan 1, 2008)

You just can't beat Newera on these rarities. Miguel, I'll order my dream red car from you one day !  (read, next year !)


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

Cheers for comments, look forward to picking it up .


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

very nice car in did. good choice mate!!!


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

A stunning car!!:thumbsup:


Terje.


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

That 32 is just top of the pops. Awesome example by the looks of it, very clean looking. The colour is nice very diffrent from the usual 32 colours you usually see. Nice wheels also. Bet you cant wait LOL longest 6-8 weeks wait for you dude.


----------



## alpeag (Dec 1, 2006)

Goregous colour and a very classy car. Very nice indeed!!


----------



## R4LLY (Aug 9, 2006)

Stock looking FTW!!!


----------



## jonny8ball (Aug 12, 2007)

Ohh thats nice! 
Well done on finding another great example Miguel:bowdown1:


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Lovely car :thumbsup:


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

Enkei RPF1s! (18x9.5 et15)

damn i want a set of these! paint them black look awesome on my car!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

trevbwhite said:


> Enkei RPF1s! (18x9.5 et15)
> 
> damn i want a set of these! paint them black look awesome on my car!


:bowdown1:

yes they would ;-)


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

matty32 said:


> :bowdown1:
> 
> yes they would ;-)


one day i will get me a set!


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

Miguel - Newera said:


> If you had been looking for something this nice in the UK, I think the search would have been a long, long time.


Great sales comment there from Newera. :clap:

Lovely looking example- cant wait to see more pictures.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome to R32 ownership fella :thumbsup:


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Beautiful car mate.


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

Looks Amazing!! Enjoy!


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

when will this bad boy hit the uk shores?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

ANDY H said:


> when will this bad boy hit the uk shores?


May


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

should be on its way soon, 
got this pic from miguel today, looks lovely, cant wait!!


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

jimmy1234 said:


> should be on its way soon,
> got this pic from miguel today, looks lovely, cant wait!!


That looks gorgeous mate nice and shinny


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks pretty damn tough. Bet you cannot wait!


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks chaps, gona be a tough wait thats for sure, lol


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

Not seen that colour on an R32 before... love it.

Beautiful car, bet you can't wait.


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

Great car !!!


----------



## FeastJapan (Oct 21, 2008)

Lovely looking 32R. But how are you convinced its done only 45K KM when it has an upgraded meter fitted? Rarely is such fitted when the car was new. Of course I could be wrong.


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Mileage is actually closer to 47,000km & we have the original speedo exchanged at just over 1,200km in the old style Nismo box that came with the documents.


As per an earlier post

But guess you can never be 100%


----------



## FeastJapan (Oct 21, 2008)

jimmy1234 said:


> As per an earlier post
> 
> But guess you can never be 100%


Ah missed that, your most likely right on it then.
Recently sourced a 32R for a customer over here. It came with the original meter also...luckily. Honestly a extremely rare situation to have. Good quality....gentle owners hehehehe


----------



## JGTJP (Mar 17, 2011)

This is really smart, I also just bought a R32 GTR in the same colour, I will be looking for those wheels soon too! They really suit the car.


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

JGTJP said:


> This is really smart, I also just bought a R32 GTR in the same colour, I will be looking for those wheels soon too! They really suit the car.


Lol, no twinning :bawling: :chuckle:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

matty32 said:


> It's a stunning car
> 
> Don't change anything just add more goodness
> 
> ...


Ditto,

Too rare and condition too precious to change anything.

Perfection


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Its one of my favourites we have sourced

as i say, id add a few bits n bobs and leave it well alone


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

Thats the plan, just a few engine bits, suspension bits, maybe a front splitter to replace the stock one? not sure yet.
Other than that the body will be staying as it is as that's exactly what I hoped the guys would find, a stock bodied car. The small additional body bits are just a bonus (ducts/spoiler/light covers).
Interior, maybe remove rear seats, fit my other recaros, that's it really and just enjoy it.


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

Great plans and, again, really great car mate!


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

thought id pop on a few more pics (will probably make me even more impatient!) :nervous::bawling:


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

This is one good looking car!!


----------



## JGTJP (Mar 17, 2011)

Looking good! I believe I also have those TEIN's on mine too..


----------



## JGTJP (Mar 17, 2011)

Oh and the HKS intercooler too.. lets just be twins and bum.


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

uke:


----------



## faisalgtr (Sep 2, 2011)

very nice and clean !!

faisal


----------



## Rosco1989 (Jan 30, 2012)

looks amazing mate, your one lucky guy


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Looks stunning! It really cant get better than that


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

I really like that love the colour too


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

we can find anything, spec, colour etc, given the time and appropriate budget


----------



## sukun (Nov 17, 2011)

simply awesome!!


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

popped to see the car over the weekend, majorly excited and cant wait to get my hands on it!!
not been in country long so is obviously filthy, but didnt stop me grinning from ear to ear.
seems it has an uprated rear diff which is a bonus i guess, time will tell whether i get on with it or not. and the hks twin plate clutch will take some getting used to! :chuckle:
still running a cat and has a bung in the exhaust, so has alot more noise to come, lol.

is the first time the misses has seen a r32 up close, and shes happy im happy! 

small vid, colour looks awsome in the sun! :smokin:

R32_GTR_Vspec :: newGTR2.mp4 video by jimbob_uk20 - Photobucket


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Glad you finally got to see & touch it James. Not long to go till you can collect it from RK tuning.


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

cant wait miguel, obviously not had a chance to get a run out in it or see it under all that grime from its long travels from japan, but am super excited.
engine bay is real tidy. i think i may try to hunt down a dash and an aftermarket steering wheel to freshen it up a bit inside.
misses isnt keen on the cage, but will have to deal with it, lol.
am i right in thinking cages are legal on uk roads, long as no rear passengers in this case?
i wona keep it, she doesnt, lol.

had a nice chat with both ron and matty about bits and pieces to get it to where id like, hopefully wont be long till i can enjoy it in the summer weather!

:squintdan:squintdan


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

really nice mate!!!


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

... ehm.... did you see mine? ;-)


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

yep, engine out, on the lift, in a fair few pieces getting your goodies installed.
:smokin:

was up real high so didnt get a good look.


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

jimmy1234 said:


> yep, engine out, on the lift, in a fair few pieces getting your goodies installed.
> :smokin:
> 
> was up real high so didnt get a good look.


no problem mate.... thanks!:bowdown1:


----------



## FabriceRC (Apr 15, 2012)

Nice colour & an overall nice car


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

James,
I haven't heard of cages being anything but legal for use in UK. Several cars we've supplied have them, as does our UK RX-7 (Welded in). So shouldn't be a problem to use it. If you remove the cross bar, people can still sit in the back - just two M10 allen headed bolts secured by 17mm lock nuts.


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

oh for sure it was more a question for passengers in the back, as its caged back there (obviously would remove cross beam). not sure if id get pulled up for a safety issue.

i dont plan on rear passengers anyway, lol, but just incase.

thanks again! glad it arrived safe and sound from what i could see, tho im sure i was looking at it through rose tinted glasses as i was so excited, it could have been missing a wheel and i prob wouldnt have noticed, lol.

long old wait since xmas to finally getting me a car!!! which seems mad, but will all be werthwhile in a couple of weeks!


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Looks cool:shy:


----------



## Arza (Jun 30, 2011)

such a excellent r32.. looks mind


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

Very Nice!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

good to meet you the other day in person too


----------



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

Looks really nice, well done guys lovely example:thumbsup:


----------



## NAV GTR (Apr 9, 2012)

Great car, saw it in flesh at rk today.


----------



## Natbrat300 (Mar 6, 2012)

Welcome to the 32 club, mate.:thumbsup:


----------



## blitzman (Mar 14, 2006)

Lovely car.
Rear light covers look great and the wheels,awesome.
Looking forward to more pics.:thumbsup:


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

cheers folks

not long now with any luck 

am sure theyll be plenty of pics and vids once i get my hands on it :squintdan:squintdan:smokin:

already have a ton of parts and service items in the spare room ive collected over the months while its been on its way to the uk :smokin:


rons already fitted a decat i supplied when i visited as well as some hicas lock rings they have in stock.
was something i could have installed myself but i thought while its in the air and sitting around waiting for registration it would only take them 5mins, lol. saves me the hassle as i want to get out in it asap and not be under it fitting parts, lol.

tho for sure first month or 2 ill be fitting a bunch of stuff (all engine/interior related).
:chuckle:


----------



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

jimmy1234 said:


> cheers folks
> 
> not long now with any luck
> 
> ...







Looks really nice mate, what stuff do you have ready to be fitted?


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

some different recaro speeds, different gauges, uprated afms, pump, injectors, pfc, rad and a bunch of service items from titan and motul.

only items not yet got is some -5s, baffled TT pipe and a nardi wheel

think that should cover me mod wise for a good while!


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

great plan mate!!!


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

hope so, ive had enough time to think and research the items, just hope it all goes to plan.


----------



## labbott (Oct 24, 2009)

Saw this the other day stunning car! Love the wheels


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

cant f-ing wait, pick the beast up tomorrow!


(drunken jim)!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Enjoy

Could have bought the hipo out


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

jimmy1234 said:


> cant f-ing wait, pick the beast up tomorrow!
> 
> 
> (drunken jim)!


wow jim.... enjoy and let me know asap....:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

Once I recover from the excitement of picking it up and taken it for a good spin I'll let everyone know.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Prob see you tomorrow


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

well picked the car up yesturday and the excitment was overwhelling.
truely felt like xmas!

am unfortunatly stuck at work today otherwise i wouldnt be writing this id be out driving it!!

i only had RK carry out a couple of bits, hicas lock rings, fit my decat and drop the car a further 10-15mm. (it is lower now than the recent pics in this thread).

first impressions are its lovely, drives great, suprisingly very quick car i have to say even on stock turbos, i wasnt expecting it to feel like it does even at 0.8bar, it certainly feels quicker than a similar specced car i drove at xmas running the same boost, and that had cam gears. only difference was ive had the cat removed.

now ive seen the wheels cleaned up, tyre dress and it lowered slightly the wheels look frigging awsome on the car! well happy miguel suggested swapping to these when we bought the car at auction. really does set the car off!

now i wasnt feeling too well yesturday, so really havent had a chance to really drive it properly, but overal impressions are its a brilliant machine!

few bits id like to tidy up to get it as new looking as i can, but am very happy indeed.
aside from the fact the HKS clutch is a nightmare to use! stalled it a good half a dozen times yesturday, boy i need to get used to that clutch!

BIG thanks to matty and of course miguel for suggesting such a lovely example to go for!

ill be posting a new project thread am sure in due course once i got some new pics etc etc, so watch this space!!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Glad you like it,

only supply the best examples, i actually wanted to buy this one.

if you change the clutch, go for the 600ps nismo coppermix


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

jimmy1234 said:


> well picked the car up yesturday and the excitment was overwhelling.
> truely felt like xmas!
> 
> am unfortunatly stuck at work today otherwise i wouldnt be writing this id be out driving it!!
> ...


i'm really really glad to read this.... enjoy your beast mate !!!


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

had a chance to give it a run last night!
still a bit dusty, and pics taken with an iphone, but came out ok


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

it's a beauty!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Looks the business! :thumbsup:


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

Love it!!!


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Love it :thumbsup:


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

cheers chaps


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

What a beauty mate :clap:

Never thought RPF1's would look so awesome on a R32 :flame:

Cheers,

Leo


----------



## Owenwilliams (Sep 21, 2011)

Wheels really do make the car!!

Not sure about the colour tho

Very nice tho bet your over the moon 

Owen


----------



## Tobbe_ (Mar 9, 2011)

it's a real beauty!


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

Glad your happy with it buddy. Well matey now go & take care of it & most of all enjoy it as it a really beauty you got there.


----------



## Dough75 (May 10, 2012)

Beautiful car. I hope you are as happy as I am with my recent Newera supplied Skyline!


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi folks I've started a project thread, feel free to check it out

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/166417-project-93-skyline-r32-gtr-vspec.html


----------



## benpinn (Aug 23, 2015)

hi mate could you email me [email protected] regarding your old th1 gtr. thanks mate


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

benpinn said:


> hi mate could you email me [email protected] regarding your old th1 gtr. thanks mate


its not owned by him

was imported by us.


----------



## faisalgtr (Sep 2, 2011)

lol thread resurected

Faisal


----------



## benpinn (Aug 23, 2015)

matty32 said:


> its not owned by him
> 
> was imported by us.


i know i own it now mate! any idea where the original clocks went ? would love to track them down


----------



## benpinn (Aug 23, 2015)

matty32 said:


> its not owned by him
> 
> was imported by us.


if you have any information on the car matty please email me when you get a min.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Ah I see you purchased it

Not sure what clocks are in it now

Enjoy your 32


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

benpinn said:


> i know i own it now mate! any idea where the original clocks went ? would love to track them down


Well done  1 of only 41 TH1 V-Specs  Very rare indeed.


----------



## benpinn (Aug 23, 2015)

Thanks man!


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

original clocks were supplied to the owner after me. so not sure where they could have disappeared too.

after 3 blown engines in a year with this car, it wasnt for me anymore, so owner after me had the pleasure of a refreshed engine from RB fitted by Ron.

maybe i should have kept it at this point given its new heart, but for me, was nothing but heartache that year so moved on.

shame.

have fun with it.


----------



## benpinn (Aug 23, 2015)

jimmy1234 said:


> original clocks were supplied to the owner after me. so not sure where they could have disappeared too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for getting back to me, gutted the clocks have gone missing. I have very basic understanding of the cars engines in the past, but I'm not worried. The future for the car is bright! The team at perfect touch performance and myself have some work to do on the car to bring it back to perfect, then it's getting put away for a while. seems a shame but I don't want to ruin it haha! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crono (Oct 7, 2005)

so clean


----------

